# Baby Ciaran is Here:D!



## xKimx

well.... My waters broke on the thursday night and i was checkd on friday mornin and i was told to go back on the saturday mornin. i was induced at 10am on saturday mornin and contractions started at 3pm i was usin gas and air :D then i was realy sore so i got morphine :D .... then i wasent dialatin and his heart rate went down and he got stuck in my tunnel so they decided to C-section me . He was born at 10:43pm weighin a big 8 pounds :D:happydance:

I decided to named him Ciaran james beggs :D 

https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s236/Hail-BeggsY-Hail/Ciaran15.jpghttps://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s236/Hail-BeggsY-Hail/Ciaran14.jpg


----------



## elles28

Aww Congrats your baby son is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## bigbelly2

bless what a beautiful bundle of blueness!!

congrats

h x


----------



## anita665

https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/Anita665/tt1352716fltt.gif


----------



## miel

congratulations:)


----------



## vicky

congatulations hun


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations hes a little cutie x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates xxx


----------



## Louisa K

Aww congrats!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable


----------



## NeyNey

Awww he looks so much like you, he's just so adorable

congratulations


----------



## AquaDementia

cutie, look at his chubby cheeks!


----------



## Samantha675

Oh those chubby cheeks are just too much! I can not resist them! Chubby baby cheeks, either set, just make me weak! Very adorable Kim, congratulations!


----------



## Jodie__x

Congradulations luvva ! 
hes gawjus. vision ov you !!


----------



## Wobbles

*Congratulations on the arrival of your lil boy x*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/boy.gif


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats!


----------



## Carley

Congratulations! I love how chubby his face is :)


----------



## Linzi

He's lovely, congrats :)

xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he's gorgeous.


----------



## BeckyBoo

Awwwwwww congratulations :)


----------



## loubieloulou

congratulations, i love that photo you have made up its fab!! xx


----------



## coz

congrats hun xxxx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations to u all x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats hun xx


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations on your big arrival. xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats He is so cute xxx


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations :)


----------



## Tam

Congratulations hun, he is lovely! x


----------



## sweetsammi

CONGRATULATIONS! X


----------



## Ann-Marie

He looks just like his mummy!! :D Congrats, he's gorgeous :hug:


----------



## lynz

congrats hun he is gorgeous


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations hes soooo cute

love your sig piccie :D


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy he is lovely x


----------



## coz

congrats xxx


----------

